# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ساخت یوزر در اس کیو ال

## IMANAZADI

با سلام خدمت دوستان  یک شبکه ورک گروپ داریم متشکل از 5 سیستم روی یکی از سیستم ها sql server managment 2008 r2 نصب کردیم  میخوام کلاینت ها توسط اکسس به جداول دسترسی های مختلف داشته باشند  حالا چند تا سوال دارم خواهشی که دارم لینک ندید و کامل توضیح بدید  چطوری میتونم برای هر یک از کلاینت ها یک یوزر و پسورد در اس کیو ال بسازم (طریقه ساخت یوزر و دادن سطح دسترسی به جداول ) چطوری میتونم دسترسی برای یوزرهای برای دسترسی به اطلاعات جداول درست کنم  ممنون میشم

----------

